# Sand flies



## randikev

Hi I've just been and got my cats passport and they told me about the danger of sand flies in Portugal.
This is news to me. Can anyone please tell me if there is a problem with sand flies on the eastern Algarve,( Tavira) as we are moving there next week.
I know I need to get a vaccine for my cat, but we are worried about ourselves as the little B absolutely loves us.
Thanks


----------



## MrBife

There are sand flies wherever there is sand and a sticky post just above with a lot of info that you must have missed

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...erpillars-leishmanosis-other-pet-nasties.html


----------



## JohnBoy

Thanks for highlighting this Randikev. I never realised there was a danger to cats as well as dogs. An article in petmd.com does say that it is rare for cats to suffer. Likewise in humans; it is a possibility but normal measures that you would take to avoid the likes of mozzies are sufficient to avoid the bite of the sandflies. You can read more about the effect on humans here:

https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/leishmaniasis/gen_info/faqs.html

All the best for your move next week.


----------



## randikev

JohnBoy said:


> Thanks for highlighting this Randikev. I never realised there was a danger to cats as well as dogs. An article in petmd.com does say that it is rare for cats to suffer. Likewise in humans; it is a possibility but normal measures that you would take to avoid the likes of mozzies are sufficient to avoid the bite of the sandflies. You can read more about the effect on humans here:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/leishmaniasis/gen_info/faqs.html
> 
> All the best for your move next week.


Thank you JohnBoy, a bit hectic here at the moment. furniture has gone so only a carload left. Cant wait to join you all in sunny Portugal even if they have sandflies.
I have come across them before and know that deet and covering up at sunset is the only thing that works.

See you all next week


----------



## baldilocks

The problem with sandflies is they carry leishmaniosis and fly at a height of 12-18 inches above the ground, just the right height to clobber cats and dogs.


----------

